# Empyre



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Quick question for anyone who has any knowledge on Empyre outerwear. I'm wondering whether the brand will last me or not for more than a season or two. I'm pretty broke right now, so I'm trying to find good deals, and I'm hoping this will be the deal that gets me off to a great start for this season : ) Any and all input would be greatly appreciated, even if it's about other brands that you might think will be better. Thanks much.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Empyre is a Zumiez house brand... decent (but not awesome) gear at good prices


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

I know this, I work at Zumiez, which is why I'd be getting Empyre because I get such a good discount on it...and what do you consider awesome, so we're on the same page? lol


----------



## GTavalanche (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a hoodie that i use riding in the spring. Super comfortable, super warm (For a zip up hoodie, that is) Also, its pretty durable thus far. No complaints.


----------

